# Wheel Questions



## BARRYS 05 (Jan 6, 2010)

I HAVE AN 05 M6 AND WANTED TO PUT SOME Magnesium CORVETTE WHEELS ON. THEY ARE 17X8.5 ON THE FRONT AND 18X9.5 ON THE BACK. DO I NEED SPACERS OR WILL I HAVE CLEARENCE PROBLEMS, VIBRATION ISSUES? ANY INFORMATION OR EXPERENCE WITH DOING THIS WOULD BE A GREAT HELP..
THANKS


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

what are the offsets?


----------



## BARRYS 05 (Jan 6, 2010)

Standard offset for corvette on Alum wheel is 58mm front, and 65mm rear but I keep reading that the magnesium wheels may be different. haven't been able to find that spec.


----------

